
Ming Mecca, the jazz instrument for videogame improvisation - mxfh
http://killscreendaily.com/articles/ming-mecca-jazz-instrument-videogame-improvisation/
======
mgmeyers
Holy shit, the trailer video is an amazing nostalgia fest, even if I still
have no idea what the product does:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nxfcsPiwcw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nxfcsPiwcw)

------
mxfh
Better suited video to explain the features of this analog module:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63ay74S34XI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63ay74S34XI)

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
I should probably save my observation for reddit, but I'm surprised how well
this soundtrack [https://youtu.be/VVOwhNg25GQ](https://youtu.be/VVOwhNg25GQ)
goes with the trailer
[https://youtu.be/3nxfcsPiwcw](https://youtu.be/3nxfcsPiwcw). It's from the
right era I think.

------
kenbellows
Oh god if you have any sensitivity to rapid flashing lights and colors do not
watch that trailer

------
duffdevice
I really want to want one of these but I have no idea what I'd use it for, and
not enough space in my euro rack to risk on it.

I'm so glad that we live in a universe where this exists, though.

------
krylon
Wasn't Ming Mecca the name of that high end CPU from Pi? Is this an explicit
reference or just a coincidence?

~~~
jbartee
explicit reference! I thought it was a good parallel since in the film Max
uses the chip to help him uncover the mathematical algorithms driving the
world. My system sort of does exactly the same but in reverse, allowing people
to construct algorithms and see the resulting world rendered on the display.

Also I'm just a huge fan of the film.

~~~
krylon
Thanks for the answer!

It is a great film!

